# how to build a fish trap to catch that stupid siamese algae eater?



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Okay so we all know these fish are known pains in the you know what. When I first went over to the girlfriends house and checked out her tank I spotted a small one. After many months of trying to convince her that they were little devil's she has decided it's time for them to go. These are not the kind of fish one nets easily as we all know. So here is the question:
How do I make a simple fish trap? I remember hearing Lolo talk about using a plastic soda bottle but don't remember what thread it was under. Suggestions are much needed. Thanks crew.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

I usually just put the net in the tank, against a wall...then use your hand to chase it around the perimeter and right into the net.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

I just did a marathon try to get a 9 inch pleco get into my net... In the end I had to put both hands in to get him...I imagine how hard it is with even smaller fish...


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

I had to take out all plants &decor to net mine. What a pain! The trap idea sounds interesting, though.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Im am limited to a trap due to the tank being heavily planted. If I try chasing it around with a net it will uproot my plants and upset the aquascape. I hate these fish....


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

They are at the top of my most hated fish list. And the shops sell them as good community tank fish! Blows my mind.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

You just HAD to plant it now didn't you? Feeling a bit foolish now? 

I once used a container that I had baited with food. It had a flip down lid that I taped to a ruler, when the fish went in, I shut the lid with the ruler. It took several tries, but it worked. It was a dog treat container, the clear ones with the paw prints on it and a black lid. I have seen them everywhere.

Here is one stressed out JD


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You take a plastic bottle (water or 2-liter depending on the size of the fish). Cut off the top and turn it over and put it back, so the neck is inside. Then put in a treat and put it in the tank. Do it when you have time to watch the tank. IME this works exactly once on any fish. So grab them the first time they go in before they figure out how to get out. 

For plecos, I take out everything except a nice sized closed tube cave and take it out fish and all.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

My take on it when I want a fish out is do it the hard way. For me and the fish actually.

I have all fast swimming community fish in a 125 lol, I chase them around until they are all stressed, tired and not swimming as fast. Eventually I get them. Then I dose with stress coat and feed 30 minutes or so later. Does the trick for me.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for all of the tips crew. I'm going to try the 2l bottle trick because it sounds like the less destructive method. I'll let you all know hoe it goes. Oh, the fish is a Chinese algae ester not a siamese. I use siamese in all of my planted tanks and find them very effective deterring bba.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Ha I almost forgot to post my usual tank pics. This is the girlfriends awesome tank:


















aka as one of my satellite tanks


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Whatever you don't tell her to enter her tank in the TOTM.....lol.. I usually do the big net in the corner and chase the fish by hand to the net or use another net to persuade it to the stationary net.


----------

